# March (astrology).



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

March is the month of Pisces; which means if you feel like your feet are floating off the ground, and you're surrounded by a fog of confusion, depression, or anxiety, it's because the Sun is in Pisces.


----------



## enroute (Sep 3, 2013)

You can also have an abundance of fun in March, due to the Piscean dreamy nature. Maybe just try to avoid your more sensitive spots and see the good in it. It can also be a new beginning to things in Aries (March 21st).


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

I just hope this month flies by. I haven't felt so great these past few days. It's all because of Uranus and Pluto in my chart.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm a pieces, a monkey and my element is water.

I'm a seamonkey =D


----------

